# Dimensions of weasel stretching board?



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone care to share the size of a weasel board?

I picked up some of the large 5 gallon paint stir sticks. The are 7/32 thick 1 7/16th wide and 21" long. Made of decent wood that will hold a tack. 


The smaller paint sticks were made of such soft wood I don't think they would have held a tack.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

It varies from buyer to buyer it seems. FHA has one size board they want them on and other buyers say different. Go on FHA's website and look at board sizes and go on F&T's website and look at their board sizes. They sell two sizes one for shortails and one for longtails. I can't remember my board dimensions off the top of my head. 

OT


----------

